# Luna the Papillon/Shih Tzu



## Lunirra (Jan 9, 2015)

This is Luna. Father a Papillon and mother a Shih Tzu. She is 7 months old (these photos taken today) have had her since she was 8 weeks! I clip her fur and nails myself. She is very patient with her clip as I keep her legs, chest, neck, head and tail fluffy while her body and face clipped down short. She LOVES people... doesn't matter if they are a stranger or not... also loves dogs as well! Cats and even birds! I have a cockatiel that shares the floor with her (that bird loves the be on the floor) Luna respects her space when she is on the floor, too small of a bird to try and play with, so she leaves her alone. We have been socializing her since we got her and it has payed off very nicely. Very quiet and calm in the house, doesn't bark, even if someone knocks at the door. LOVES kids! Very respectful. We don't baby her she has an equal amount of exercise, discipline and affection (well, maybe a bit more affection lol) which has turned her into a wonderful social, playful young dog that people love having around. She is the smallest dog that goes to the dog park and rips around and plays with the larger dogs! Ppl know her at the dog park at 'the little dog that actually plays' lol Even a Great Dane played a very gentle game of tug of war with her one day with his rope toy! LOL that was a sight to see I tell ya!LOL Well... there it is... a bit about Luna. Hope you enjoyed.


----------



## stroop (Jan 8, 2015)

Luna is adorable! I LOVE Shih tzus but don't personally know any Papillons... seems like she is an awesome puppy


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Aw, she's cute. And I love her name.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I kinda want to hear more about the Floor Cockatiel . . .


----------



## Lunirra (Jan 9, 2015)

LOL The 'floor cockatiel' is Lacee. She is a Lutino (white and yellow with orange cheeks). She was a rescue from an abusive, neglectful home. 6 yrs old when i got her and scared of EVERYTHING. 4 years later, loves me and LOVES being on the floor! She has no doors on her cage, birds aren't meant to be locked away all day... she she gets free rein of the house, which the floor is her favorite place! Spends all day picking at stuff and looking for things to chew on lol If I put her back onto her cage, she flies right back down again lol Luna keeps a distance because if she gets too close, Lacee doesn't like it and smacks Luna in the nose with her wing LOL that bird isn't afraid of much anymore. Luna and Lacee have a mutual understanding of each others spaces... Luna definably sees Lacee as a dominating figure in the house which is funny! lol So there's a bit more about the floor cockatiel, Lacee


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you! Lacee sounds like my dog, lol. He's always looking for stuff on the floor, too.


----------



## poncho62 (Jan 11, 2015)

She is a cutey.....Looks to me like she is more Shih Tzu than Papillon....Looks alot like my Shih Tzu, Molly


----------



## Lunirra (Jan 9, 2015)

She is 50% shih tzu and 50% papillon... in some ways i notice she takes over shit tzu more and in other i see papillon more  its cool!


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Oh my god she is so cute! Got picks of Floor Bird? lol


----------



## Lunirra (Jan 9, 2015)

Here is miss floor bird, Lacee the Cockatiel. She is 10 yrs old. I rescued her from a neglectful and possibly even abusive home when she was 6. She would let NO ONE close to her and even changing her food dishes to different colored ones would send her into a massive panic. 4 years of repetitive, calm, nurturing time spent with her has turned her into the calm, trusting, cuddle bird you see in these photos. She trusts only me in the house. Other people she still fears, which will never go away unfortunately. Spends the day on the floor mostly. Her cage has no doors, so she can come and go as she pleases. There is Lacee the floor bird lol hope you guys enjoyed lol


----------

